# SRP and EGP over ceramic coatings?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Just a quick question. I have a basic ceramic coating on the car which I have been told should realistically last about a year, we're a good 6 months away from the year mark. 

I have some SRP and EGP lurking in the detailing cupboard and wondered if I am safe to use this over the ceramic coating, can't see why not but thought i'd ask..

The idea is the SRP has fillers in it which effectively would fill in any swirls that could be within the ceramic coating and then the EGP would seal the SRP in.

Does the SRP have any abrasive properties? Part of me thinks by using an abrasive polish I could be degrading the ceramic coating.

How long should I expect the EGP to last? I read conflicting views that say the longer you leave it to cure before buffing off the better and others that say as soon as it has dried to a haze you are free to buff off. 

I've read it's vital to apply it as thinly as possible and some have used EGP through a spray head to achieve this. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Super Resin *Polish* will take the coating off. Maybe not quickly but it will remove some.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Super Resin *Polish* will take the coating off. Maybe not quickly but it will remove some.


Ah. Ok, i'll avoid that one then.

Any recommendation on polishes that fill but do not cut?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

///M Sport said:


> Ah. Ok, i'll avoid that one then.
> 
> Any recommendation on polishes that fill but do not cut?


Carpro Essence plus:thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

///M Sport said:


> Ah. Ok, i'll avoid that one then.
> 
> Any recommendation on polishes that fill but do not cut?


CarPro Essence+ is a SiO2 glaze that is designed to go on top of ceramic coatings and top it up.
I don't know much success youll have with glazes though, because surely the swirls are under the coating, and you cant fill them if theyre already filled/coated with whatever coating you went with.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Coating needs it already?


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I might be jumping the gun a little here as I haven’t inspected the paint. But prior to the ceramic coating the car was corrected and then the coating applied. 

I’m assuming that during the wash process, the car would have picked up the odd (I hope) swirl here and there from me washing it as I believe it’s still possible to inflict swirls in your ceramic coating. 

The idea with the SRP was to fill in these swirls and then I would have applied the EGL over it. 

I’ve strung the idea together because I have these products knocking around and I’m keen to use them. 

But as I’ve recently learnt the SRP is abrasive so I won’t be applying that..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I would inspect if first, the overall hassle and expense might not be worth the results (if it's only a small swirl here or there). A top up product that is spray on wipe off would be better for long term top ups.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ceramic coatings typically need machine polishing or wet sanding to remove theres no way a filler heavy polish with a minute amount of cut will harm it. That said, tbh i can't see the point of using anything over a coating. Ive had coatings on my previous car last well over a year, with just simple washing and no 'top ups'


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I find SRP excellent as a coating cleanser where the car may not have been washed as often as is ideal or where dubious wash products may have been used and thus the coating has become clogged up or dirty.

cheers

Chris


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting views guy....

I think I’m suffering from having the detailing bug, nothing really needs to go on top on the ceramic coat and I haven’t inspected the paint properly either. I’ve got a bottle of SRP and EGP and I wanted to experiment. Maybe I’ll use on the Mrs car instead. 

Therotically, if using a sealent/wax over the ceramic would this not prolong the life of the ceramic coating? Just a thought!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> I find SRP excellent as a coating cleanser where the car may not have been washed as often as is ideal or where dubious wash products may have been used and thus the coating has become clogged up or dirty.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Coating cleanser.... interesting. So like a clay bar for ceramic coating? In that it will remove some of the contamination that has bonded to the coating, but a clay bar on ceramic would be too harsh?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

///M Sport said:


> Coating cleanser.... interesting. So like a clay bar for ceramic coating? In that it will remove some of the contamination that has bonded to the coating, but a clay bar on ceramic would be too harsh?


You get the odd client who falls into the previously mentioned bracket and mentions that the water behaviour has noticeably diminished or disappeared completely on their coated car.
The coating is still there just with a dirty surface - step forward SRP and 90% of the time this is all that's required to rejuvenate the surface.

I'd never look to clay a car without knowing that there was going to be an element of machine polishing afterwards.

Happy experimenting!

cheers,

Chris


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

So just to butt in, Is clay bar a no no on a coating ?.....what about tar removers etc......I’m pretty much terrified to even touch our car and find I snow foam and rinse a lot.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Shaun306 said:


> So just to butt in, Is clay bar a no no on a coating ?.....what about tar removers etc......I'm pretty much terrified to even touch our car and find I snow foam and rinse a lot.


Tar removers and iron removers are fine. I have used them on my cars with coatings and like summit says they also act as surface cleansers. My wife's car was coated 18mnths ago. I did a tar and iron remover hit on it about 3 weeks ago. Coating is beading like hell again


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

If the water behaviour has dulled down, it's worth using something like Dooka Wash Si.
It will flush out the surface of the coating and restore the hydrophobic qualities. 

Essence+ works very well at filling swirls in a ceramic.
You need heat to make the most of the fillers - a light machine polish with a super soft pad.


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

So can swirls form in the coating.....I have piano black trims and I’ve noticed some lite marks on them.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Shaun306 said:


> So can swirls form in the coating.....I have piano black trims and I've noticed some lite marks on them.


Yep, the coating can get little scratches that'll make up swirling. 
A lot of people sell ceramics as _scratch and swirl proof_ which really isn't the case.
They're more resilient to swirling and minor abrasions but they can still be damaged.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> You get the odd client who falls into the previously mentioned bracket and mentions that the water behaviour has noticeably diminished or disappeared completely on their coated car.
> The coating is still there just with a dirty surface - step forward SRP and 90% of the time this is all that's required to rejuvenate the surface.
> 
> I'd never look to clay a car without knowing that there was going to be an element of machine polishing afterwards.
> ...


That's interesting Chris.

As nice as water bearing is, I was most impressed with the fact that very little dirt stuck to the car making it easier to wash. I recall going on a 400 mile round trip and usually the front of the car would be littered but there was very little stuck to the car. This was when the coating was initially applied.

I've lost this effect somewhat and I'm wondering based on your comments whether a light SRP will in effect rejuvenate the ceramic coat back to its former glory.

I don't think I've been that slack with cleaning the car, it's probably been cleaned on average maybe every 3/4 weeks since having the coating done. Always pre washed, then ONR wash after (including ONR pre soak).

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I would initially wash the car in a pure shampoo and follow up with a Sio2 detailer spray. This is what is recommended for a ceramic coating maintenance. The ONR may well be clogging the paint and spoiling the beading / sheeting effect.


----------

